# Need help POST WORKOUT!



## r0dxx (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright guys I'm doing a clean bulk now, and I decided this time I'm gonna skip the creatine. It always gets me puffy, and I just want to see how strong and big I can get without the water weight.

My old post workout use to be 2 scoops ON whey, 1 banana, and 1 scoop Phosphagen HP (35g dextrose) 

That seemed to work great...Some of you may say its low on the carbs but that worked pretty good maybe I coulda added 10-20 more carbs. 

Anyways now I dont take the creatine so I'm dumbfounded on what to do now. 

Today I did 2 scoops ON Whey, 1 Banana, and 1/4 cup of gatorade powder. My question is, is the gatorade powder efficent? It comes out to 39g sugar. The thing that worries me is the first ingredient is SUCRALOSE and then DEXTROSE. Is gatorade powder good for post work out? I just used it this past week because it was my house. Does the sucralose help with an insulin spike? 

I was also wondering how are instant oats? I tried them yesterday post workout and I was a little weary of the 2g fat, might slow down protein absorbtion. 

I'm willing to buy anything I need online, because no health/supplement stores around here sell Dextrose. I was thinking of just ordering a big bag of dextrose, but if the gatorade powder is efficient, ill just keep using that. I have like 3 tubs of it!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 26, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> My old post workout use to be 2 scoops ON whey, 1 banana, and 1 scoop Phosphagen HP (35g dextrose)
> 
> That seemed to work great...Some of you may say its low on the carbs but that worked pretty good maybe I coulda added 10-20 more carbs.


Well.. Yes, it is too low in carbs, but you need a lot more than 10-12g more carbs in this...



> Today I did 2 scoops ON Whey, 1 Banana, and 1/4 cup of gatorade powder. My question is, is the gatorade powder efficent? It comes out to 39g sugar. The thing that worries me is the first ingredient is SUCRALOSE and then DEXTROSE. Is gatorade powder good for post work out? I just used it this past week because it was my house. Does the sucralose help with an insulin spike?


The banana + the gatorade may be a little too much fructose for someone who is not doing long endurance type sessions. A little fructose is great and very beneficial, but too much is counter-productive. The gatorade powder is therefore not your best option for shorter workouts if you want to get the most 'bang for your buck'... 

It will help with insulin, especially when combined with they whey, but it is not as effective as pure glucose/dextrose mixture (something like Ultra-fuel or dextrose powder). 



> I was also wondering how are instant oats? I tried them yesterday post workout and I was a little weary of the 2g fat, might slow down protein absorbtion.


Oats are good and the fat is not an issue. They will not do much to spike insulin, but they are still ok and the instant ones are even better (esp. for those who don't like higher GI after workouts).



> I'm willing to buy anything I need online, because no health/supplement stores around here sell Dextrose. I was thinking of just ordering a big bag of dextrose, but if the gatorade powder is efficient, ill just keep using that. I have like 3 tubs of it!


Dextrose powder would be far superior but you could still use the gatorade if need be.

If you still wanted to use up the gatorade you could also combine the gatorade with dextrose (eg: in a 1:3 part mixture of gatorade to dextrose).


----------



## r0dxx (Sep 26, 2005)

How much is a good amount of sugar to take in? Will it hurt my clean bulk? I want to minimize fat gain as much as posibile. BTW thank you for your great response. If I had too little carbs, how have I progressed soo much in the past 2 years? I dont doubt what you are saying, I know the carbs are low but how did I progress?

Also whats the best dextrose to order?


----------



## r0dxx (Sep 26, 2005)

Also what about Vitargo? Is their any Dextrose like stuff I can find in stores?


----------



## r0dxx (Sep 26, 2005)

When I look up Dextrose, all I find is NOW Dextrose 2lb. I cant believe how cheap this stuff is! 2.00 for 2lb!!

Is this what everyone else uses? How much sugar should I have? 40g?


----------



## r0dxx (Sep 26, 2005)

Is it safe to have 40-50g sugar everyday if my family has a big history of diabetes? My dad died of diabetes...


----------

